
Unusual sound waves discovered in quantum liquids - jonbaer
https://phys.org/news/2018-07-unusual-quantum-liquids.html
======
pavel_lishin
What's a one-dimensional quantum liquid? Is it a math construct, or a physical
thing we've created in a lab?

~~~
Jun8
I wondered the same thing and did a quick search. It seems that the term "1D
fluid" here refers to the Luttinger fluid
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luttinger_liquid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luttinger_liquid)),
which is a theoretical model.

